# What should I do



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

My wife and I were friends with a married couple, with whom we counseled a few times with and watch them grow during counseling. However, the husband decided to leave the wife with utter contempt (threaten to kill her). And the two of them have a 11 year old daughter together. He plays the court game, claiming that the wife was abusive (not true)...charges dropped, but he has custody of the daughter and she is now allowed to see daughter for 3 weekends out of the month. They are currently going through divorce. Meanwhile, I have personally discovered that he has been married 1-2 times before and has a total of 5 kids with 4 different women scattered throughout the USA. Months after he threw out his wife, he shacked up with another lady and is currently engaged to be marry. This new lady to be is unaware of his motives and where he has been and what he has done and who he has done it to. I have found this other person on Facebook and I know how to contact her.

My question, knowing everything that has transpired, should I alert this other gal about who this guy really is with facts (straight out of the court records). He even has a warrant for his arrest for failure to pay child support. We are talking about a soap opera! What are your thoughts?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Trick question?

Of course. Evenif she ignores. You did what you could.


----------



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

Through the TAM forums, I found out about cheaterville.com and I posted in GREAT detail all the information about this guys, complete with a sleazeball picture, all the girls names, etc. Also his height, weight, eye color, etc. etc. etc. I have the whole nine yards on this guy. I guess I can effectively communicate to this other gal by pointing her to cheaterville.com.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Tell her fast before he knocks her up too.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Tell her. If you fear retalation set up a fake FB and give the information backed up with the means for her to check up.
Warn her to snoop on her own before confronting him and get advice. this man sounds like a con artist and who knows whether is dangerous.

I'm a little surprised he's the one with the custody given the facts you just provided here. Is it possible XW is even worse than him or he just played better?


----------



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

I actually did set up a fake Facebook account many months ago, but Facebook has something in place now that if you are not friends with someone on Facebook and you want to send them a message, they charge $1 (NO JOKE). I sent the message anyways and it gets sent not as a message, but as something else. I am not sure how Facebook sends it. I cannot pay the $1, because it is a fake account.

I think I have found her parent's address. I might go that route. I know everything about this guy. I hung out with him periodically (not as friends, but acquaintances). My wife and I counseled him and his wife and we are more friends with the wife than him and that is our connection to each other. I did their taxes one year for them, so I have everything I need to know about him.

I just have been trying to figure out how I should proceed: #1) Let the girl figure it out on her own. If she is naive enough, than that is her own fault, #2) Opening a can of worms that might bring issues to the soon-to-be ex-wife. This guy will NOT know I would be the one that told (he is that stupid), but I don't want to bring grief to the wife. They still have a daughter together.

I actually created a web site against this guy, but the wife's lawyer told me that it was not a good idea to leave up, because of slander and libel. Although I do not agree with the lawyer, because slander and libel is information that is reported that is untrue or a lie. I only reported facts and truth. I removed the web site just to appease the situation. The web site was originally created in this guy's name, but the domain just expired and I did not renew it. You can see a copy of the web site here: Raymond Smithson Jr.

This will give you the idea of who this guy is. I am a web / graphic designer, by the way. Keep in mind, this web site is parked on another web site I own and is technically not operational anymore.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Remember the old saying, "no good deed will go unpunished".


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

forevermemorable said:


> My wife and I were friends with a married couple, with whom we counseled a few times with and watch them grow during counseling. However, the husband decided to leave the wife with utter contempt (threaten to kill her). And the two of them have a 11 year old daughter together. He plays the court game, claiming that the wife was abusive (not true)...charges dropped, but he has custody of the daughter and she is now allowed to see daughter for 3 weekends out of the month. They are currently going through divorce. Meanwhile, I have personally discovered that he has been married 1-2 times before and has a total of 5 kids with 4 different women scattered throughout the USA. Months after he threw out his wife, he shacked up with another lady and is currently engaged to be marry. This new lady to be is unaware of his motives and where he has been and what he has done and who he has done it to. I have found this other person on Facebook and I know how to contact her.
> 
> My question, knowing everything that has transpired, should I alert this other gal about who this guy really is with facts (straight out of the court records). He even has a warrant for his arrest for failure to pay child support. We are talking about a soap opera! What are your thoughts?


Yes.

Next question.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I feel you are taking it too personal. The website the FB page. I would just pass on the info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

mablenc said:


> I feel you are taking it too personal. The website the FB page. I would just pass on the info.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, originally the web site was set up as evidence against this husband's deceptive practices and to gather other victims. It is a mess scattered across the United States with many children involved and warrants, etc. The cops have been involved on several occasions and it has been a huge battle.

The web site is no longer up on its domain name. 1000% honestly, I do not take it personal! I really feel bad for my gal friend going through who knows very little how to stand up for herself and she is 1000% a victim. My heart breaks to think that another girl will be hurt and at the worse, maybe even murdered, if this guy's rage gets out.

That is where I look at it from.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

If he has a warrant out why hasn't someone let the popo know where he is?


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

No question yepper. Guardian angels so to speak. Viewed the web page, Ouch! You are not playing. I caution you, but in the same brush stroke, you have done the right thing. Stop that animal in his tracks. What a waste of skin. Remind me not to get on your bad side.


----------



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

chapparal said:


> If he has a warrant out why hasn't someone let the popo know where he is?


You know, because it is a warrant about child support, we were told by the cops that the County itself that issued the warrant has to take the initiative to pick him up. And of course, we are not talking about a murder case here...or anything close to that. The police do not have the time or resources to pick up someone skipping out on child support. The cops in his respective County will not get involved, because he doesn't fall under their jurisdiction.

Unfortunately, we hear about cases like this in the new all the time...where cops have been notified many times; where as nothing was done. Then all of a sudden, the guy kills his whole family or goes out on a killing spree. If you back a vicious dog enough times in a corner, he will bite and devour you. I just hate to think that a future unsuspecting lady is going to be that individual who gets devoured.

Well, I am going to do my part as best as I can.


----------



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

I was able to get a hold of this other girl and it turns out that he recently cheated on her and he is out of the picture now.

My post on Cheaterville of this guy has yielded 178,152 views (NO JOKE) and has received 5,502 votes!!!


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Many things happen in a home to which a person's closest friends and family will never be party. Things that they will never know the entire truth of. 

My point is that while you may have great certainty of your friend(the woman in this) not being an abuser, accept that it is entirely possible. 

I separated in 2008 and divorced in 2009 and people are still running into me in town and saying things like, 'If I only knew then what I see/know now.'

I wouldn't inject myself in their situation if it were me. Only to offer some support. but not to play the strings of this instrument. It's not yours to play. Many well-meaning people tried that when I went through my separation and divorce and now regret the things they did and said.


----------

